# Sheraton Desert Oasis Trade Power II vs RCI



## funtime (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Sheraton Desert Oasis that I can deposit 2006 year either in II or RCI as I am a member of both.  A friend may want to use my trade to go either to Mexico or Hawaii - Maui or one of the other islands rather than Oahu this November or December.  Generally I deposit my weeks in II because I like their inventory but this time RCI may be better.  I know that they have a stronger inventory in Cabo for example but how about Hawaii?  Is SDO one bed premium unit a strong trader in the RCI system?  Does it generally trade better in RCI or II?  I do know that SDO bulkbanks so they choose the week for you to trade.  Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks Funtime


----------

